# HELP!! need In-patient Coding info.



## FractalMind (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I need to know what is In-patient Coding and if I could talk to someone who works as In-patient Coder, can you tell me what are your functions and who do you code for? physicians or hospital? It would be really helpful if I could talk to you or chat with you today!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 20, 2009)

*In general*

In general when you see the phrase "inpatient coding" in an employment add or job description they are referring to coding for the facility(hospital) fees associated with inpatient stays. 

However, in some very large physician practices (like ours) you may have certain coders whose responsibility it is to abstract all inpatient charts for professional fees.   

Hope that helps you.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FractalMind (Oct 20, 2009)

It helps a lot Tessa, THANK YOU. How much time do you estimate a coder from other specialty to learn in-patient hospital? I'm only familiar with professional charges.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 20, 2009)

*I only do professional*

I don't know ... my whole career has been on the professional side.

Sorry I can't be more help.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FractalMind (Oct 20, 2009)

*thank you*

it's OK, we're on the same side, thanks for the input,

have a great day!


----------



## AYCPC (Oct 20, 2009)

I came from a hospital to physician office and it can be overwhelming. Your whole mind set has to change on how you look at reimbursement and some coding rules. Even though you do not have inpatient background, I would recomend you apply for the open position. I am sure that you will get the proper training and have support from the staff already in place. I am always trying to learn a few things about each area.. it keeps things interesting  I hope this helps!


----------

